# megaminx help - one corner



## i8fizh (Jul 21, 2011)

I need some help with a megaminx...

I have it completely solved except for one corner in which I can't get to permute. Does anyone have a solution for only one corner needing permuting?

Thanks!


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 21, 2011)

Permutation or orientation?


----------



## i8fizh (Jul 21, 2011)

it's permutation I believe...in the correct spot but the colors are off.

It's completely solved except for one corner piece...
Top layer white
Front is blue
Right is green
the corner piece for these three sides is green top, white front, blue right


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 21, 2011)

i8fizh said:


> it's permutation I believe...in the correct spot but the colors are off.
> 
> It's completely solved except for one corner piece...
> Top layer white
> ...


 
That's orientation, and it's unsolvable. Just disassemble a row and twist the corner the right way. Nbd.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 21, 2011)

It's an unsolvable position. No amount of moves can twist a single corner. Physically twist the corner piece in place, or if it's too tight to do that, pop out an edge piece, take out the corner, and put it back in correctly.

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## i8fizh (Jul 21, 2011)

That's what I get for borrowing a noobs megaminx! Fixed...I just didn't want to "cheat" but he must of cheated in the past...lol

Thanks, it was driving me nuts!


----------

